
Italy: Whole-town study shows 40%+ of Covid-19 infections were asymptomatic - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/622389960556806144/covid19-asymptomatic-cases-study
======
masonic
This is a verbatim rip of Eurekalert's blogspam of

[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/news/198833/whole-town-study-
reve...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/news/198833/whole-town-study-reveals-more-
than-40)

